# Please Welcome Our Newest SMF Sponsor, Top Shot BBQ



## TulsaJeff (Dec 9, 2013)

"We'd like to welcome Jason and @Top Shot BBQ as our newest sponsor on SMF.

Jason, the President of TOP SHOT BBQ & CUSTOMS, is the lead fabricator with 18 years in the welding/fabrication industry. He also takes care of design and R&D. 

Give him a warm welcome and reach out to him if you have any questions!"


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to the SMF Family!!! Cant wait to see some of your work...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 9, 2013)

Jason...  welcome to the forums... we have some pretty awesome members here that are always willing to help others trying to find solutions to there problems....  I'm sure you will become one of these members....  I'm sure you have noticed some of the builds going on at this time...  hopefully you will read some of them and If you see a problem with one just feel free to jump in and give some expert advise....


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## wolfman1955 (Dec 10, 2013)

Jason___Welcome to the forum!!! I am a newbee here also and have found the membership here to be awesome!! There are alot of great people on the forum with a welth of great information!! Having a new sponcer with your experance is great!! I am a believer in suporting our sponcers here!! Again WELCOME!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome...You have some nice looking smokers on your site. Can a Warming Tower with a baffle to let smoke in from the main cooking chamber be mounted over the Fire Box? At what additional cost? Do you have the specs and pictures of the WT?...JJ


----------



## top shot bbq (Dec 10, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Welcome...You have some nice looking smokers on your site. Can a Warming Tower with a baffle to let smoke in from the main cooking chamber be mounted over the Fire Box? At what additional cost? Do you have the specs and pictures of the WT?...JJ


Thank guys for the welcome!! We are small company but we are growing fast with great customers. It is a constant battle keeping our site up to date and have several new designs and additional pictures and features to offer.

 JJ We are sending out a BBQ shack cooker this afternoon with just that feature we size our standard warming tower to accommodate full size chafing pans. the door opening is 16''x32' and 23'' deep with a butterfly vent in the side bottom coming from the CC. We also air gap out tower 1'' over the warming tower with the option to have a direct heat vent to use as additional CC space. We have done a few retrofits and rebuilds of older smokers that need a little help in efficiency and flow.

Jason


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome Jason


----------



## driedstick (Dec 15, 2013)

Jason welcome to SMF


----------



## foamheart (Dec 17, 2013)

Howdee Howdee and welcome to the fun.


----------



## link (Dec 17, 2013)

Jason, Welcome to the group! you really have some very nice looking smokers there on your site. I look forward to your contributions here.

Link


----------



## boykjo (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome to SMF Jason and were glad to have you aboard so join in, share your experiences, have some fun and don’t forget to post our favorite………

The Qveiw

Happy smoking

Joe


----------



## geerock (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Top Shot.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## magslam (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome Jason. I browsed http://topshotbbq.com/ and sure regret been that far from Murfreesboro.


----------



## top shot bbq (Dec 18, 2013)

We send them all over the US Magslam. We just sent one out to Iowa 900 miles... Thank you for the compliment , it is much appreciated! Keep a look out at our site and here also we have lots of big changes coming for 2014 !!

Jason


----------



## kandl (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## maloff28 (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome Jason!


----------



## top shot bbq (Dec 19, 2013)

we are starting a forum designed show piece rig yall go check it out and give your thoughts !!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154395/top-shot-bbq-show-piece-rig-competion-smf-build

Jason


----------



## bigr314 (Dec 19, 2013)

Welcome Jason. Can't wait to see what you have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 20, 2013)

Jason, welcome!  Decades ago I learned to fly out of that little Murfreesboro municipal airport while going to school in Nashville. Welcome and thanks for this morning's favorite memory!


----------



## top shot bbq (Dec 20, 2013)

Noboundaries said:


> Jason, welcome!  Decades ago I learned to fly out of that little Murfreesboro municipal airport while going to school in Nashville. Welcome and thanks for this morning's favorite memory!


You wouldn't even recognize this town now !!


----------



## samuel trachet (Dec 20, 2013)

Jason--

Look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## spacetrucker (Dec 24, 2013)

Jason, top shot BBQ

you can see from my post number I am new here

just wanted to say welcome and I like others believe in supporting those who support things I have an interest in.

Thanks for what you do, and welcome to smoking meat forums


----------



## gwest77 (Dec 26, 2013)

Jason

   This is kind of a late welcome,but welcome to the forums. I see you are in Murfreesboro,TN. Hmmm seems like a small world sometimes.

I grew up in Manchester and as of now I'm only about  2 1/2 hrs from you in Georgia. If I'm up that way in the future I'll be sure and drop by.


----------

